# Need advanced seating help - Palliser



## Hinkston (Oct 25, 2012)

My husband and I are making ourselves crazy researching seats. I don't know how people buy theater seats without sitting in them first! :help:
He wants cushy arms as in the HTS sectional category. 
I like the track arms as in the true HTS line. 
We both like to sink into the seat. I've figured out that I like a deeper seat, and I think that factor, plus webbing vs spring back, make a difference on the sinking. 
My husband sat in a Dane and a Divo tonight, and preferred the Dane. The only difference I see in these two is seat width 25' on Dane 23" on Divo. I sat in the Media tonight and liked it. (He was in FL and I'm in GA so we didn't see the same seats.)
I didn't like the Pacifico or Stereo at all, but the Media was great. 
So I think we need webbing back, 23" deep or more, and 25" wide. This puts us into the Linus or Media in HTS, and the Mara in HTS sectional. Maybe others? 
Also my husband really likes having two arms. Is it possible to do a recliner with two arms and then a wedge?
Our room is only 127" wide, and I want to do curved with a love seat in the back row. 
Thanks in advance for any assistance!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hinkston said:


> My husband and I are making ourselves crazy researching seats. I don't know how people buy theater seats without sitting in them first! :help:
> He wants cushy arms as in the HTS sectional category.
> I like the track arms as in the true HTS line.
> We both like to sink into the seat. I've figured out that I like a deeper seat, and I think that factor, plus webbing vs spring back, make a difference on the sinking.
> ...


First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I know exactly how you feel - my wife was not comfortable at all buying seats without sitting in them first. We were looking for seats that did not have a small section for head support so we ended up going with the Peppers. 

I don't recall seeing any configurations where you could do wedges with 2 arms - but I am pretty certain they are sold as separate pieces so you could certainly purchase them that way. The only thing I would be concerned about is the space - if I understand correctly, you are doing 2 rows? How many seats are in the front row?

Hopefully Roman can add more - I sat in quite a few, but I am not super knowledgable like he is! :bigsmile:


----------



## Hinkston (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! We are doing three in each row. The Mara is a space saver model, so three curved is 106". Adding extra arms should make it 120". We are going to have to sit in it before spending all this money! It's just a matter of finding one somewhere.


----------

